# puppy waking very very early!



## elizajay (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a cavalier puppy nearly four months old. 
He is able to go through the night as regards the toilet without a problem but barks at the slightest noise, and this can go on for hours.......(if you turn over in bed he barks, if anyone dares to go to the loo he wakes and barks.....)
we dont particularly mind getting up at 6.30 in the week, but would really appreciate another hour or so at weekends......:crying:
We do ignore the barking, but obviously it wakes us, and the strain is beginning to show.....
Any ideas please?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

earplugs - for you!
Where is he sleeping in the house? If in a crate, it should be covered with blankets (leave some ventilation) to help muffle and sounds and make him feel more like he's in a secure den. It sounds like he's on the alert for any change/danger, so maybe a bit insecure. A DAP diffuser could help too.


----------



## elizajay (Nov 1, 2009)

he is downstairs in kitchen/diner, which is where he spends most of his day so is very familiar to the room.
he is a very feisty confident pup, not nervy at all, so i would be surprised if it nervousness at sounds etc waking him
My own thoughts are that he just want out of his crate to play/be with us.....??


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

just the earplugs then!


----------



## elizajay (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL, cant wear them - have tried as hubby snores! 
his crate is covered, he gpes tp bed no probs......just barks from like 3 am....


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

elizajay said:


> he is downstairs in kitchen/diner, which is where he spends most of his day so is very familiar to the room.
> he is a very feisty confident pup, not nervy at all, so i would be surprised if it nervousness at sounds etc waking him
> My own thoughts are that he just want out of his crate to play/be with us.....??


Def get earplugs then and ignore his barking. Only let him out when he is calm and quiet and on your terms. My pup is in a crate in the hallway downstairs and when he goes to bed at approx 10ish pm, we rattle around as normal, talking tv on etc. He knows it is bedtime when I pull the cover over the cage and a bonio biscuit etc. We get up in the week at 7am and weekends approx 9am and he never cries/barks to be let out (touch wood). I think as you said he does just want to come out and play.

Another thing some people do is to tell him "quiet" but not to let him out.

Good luck and hope you get some lie ins at the weekend:smile5:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> We have a cavalier puppy * nearly four months old. *


another way to express his age is, This pup has has sphincter-muscles for THREE * WEEKS. 
what time do U go to bed? 
if U potter-off at 11-pm, at 6:30 he has been waiting to void for 7.5 hours. 
i do not think it is an excessive demand on U, to get up, take the pup out to pee, give a treat for voiding OUT-there on the spot, 
bring pup back in, give a small portion of kibble in the crate, and THEN go back to bed.

providing a frozen-stuffed Kong from the freezer (filled the nite-before in readiness), with one-half of breakfast in it, is another form of busywork. 
this puppy is also teething, so a chewie (safe solid rubber or solid nylon) is a necessary item in the crate.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## elizajay (Nov 1, 2009)

yes we have done the getting up, toilet him , then get back to bed LOL not on your nelly! Out of the crate like a bullet from a gun, jumping up at me so excited (and theres me looking all stern and not even making eye contact with him), but no wee for a good few minutes, which suggests to me it wasnt the toilet he was barking for?......and then we put him back in (he has a puppy kong).........blue murder! Throwing himself about the crate wildly ....... impossible to sleep with that going on! 
last night routine was a little 10 minute potter around the block at 9.30 pm, then on his bed with us in the lounge. put him to bed around 11.30 after taking him out for a wee first. He seetled great, was nicely tired and happy to go to bed........
I understand what you are saying about the age/toilet thing, but my friend has cavs and hers never woke her this early......:crying:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> * ...Out of the crate like a bullet from a gun, jumping up at me so excited * (and theres me looking all stern and not even making eye contact with him), but no wee for a good few minutes, which suggests to me it wasnt the toilet he was barking for?


a much-more controlled exit, :lol: 
have coat on, etc, + leash in-hand; open crate, PICK * UP puppy (ergo no jumping like a maniac round ankles + onto legs...), 
CARRY pup outside to a previously-used + therefore familiar potty-spot; clip leash on collar, 
set pup down + if need be, HOLD the leash so that puppy cannot jump on U... and wait. 
quietly, relaxed, watch the wind in the trees, listen for birds, and so on... 
UNTIL pup voids, then pour warm sincere praise over puppy, and TREAT just as soon as he gets up from his squat, 
so that he does not take One Step before the treats under his nose... 
and make it worthwhile, not kibble!  it should be memorable, hi-protein, and small.

i would bet that U are using a WIRE crate - which i would not recommend, as U keep remarking on the noise he makes. 
the noise is only one of their detractions - 
a SHIPPING -aka- AIRLINE crate will be useful for safe transport for the life of the dog, is warmer in winter + cooler in summer than wire, and is a lot more secure (for Pup) and less noisy (for U).

an airline-crate with a folded bath-towel underneath it, to avoid added-noise on hard-floors, is virtually silent. 
also as the airline-crate has a fully-enclosed, all one-piece bottom, having the pup in ones bedroom on the carpet may solve a whole slew of problems all at once...

U are there to be heard, seen + smelt by the puppy 
Pup is there to be taken-out to potty at need 
within arms-reach of the bed, U can *BURP* - not Hit!! - the crate when pup fusses for no good reason... 
which U cannot possibly do a doggone thing about, if the dog / pup is downstairs. 

after the crate is BURPED which is more vibe than sound - Pup will SHUT-UP to listen. 
PRAISE the puppy who is now Quiet!  with a warm, deep tone; 
add something soothing like, Bedtime, Go to sleep..., Husshshsh... etc. 
take a deep breath, Roll-over and exhale in a long sigh... 
999 of 1,000 pups (or dogs!) will do likewise, rising, turning-about, and settling to sleep.



> and then we put him back in (he has a puppy kong)...


WHAT is IN the Kong?! _ empty is no help whatever. _ 
a frozen-kong in the pups crate with half of brekkie in it is a good pacifier for the pup while U get back to sleep. 
if this does not work, just get up! sheesh... 
take a nap later, when the puppy does, just like any other parents.  

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

When the ligher mornings are here now and therefore doggie feels he wants to get up A LOT earlier! (I never ignore him in case he wants the loo) I go down and leave the back door open a little for him to come back and forth with perhaps a chew while I get an hours extra rest! The garden is secure, bolted and locked etc.


----------



## elizajay (Nov 1, 2009)

The kong does of course have the puppy treats in it. Do I sound like a dumb blonde or something LOl, I have had dogs all my life, just this little minx has me foxed with his early starts......


----------



## bombolone (Mar 20, 2017)

did you find a solution to this back in 2010?! In same situation. Can't go to the loo at night without all hell breaking loose. Don't want dog in bedroom.... Please let me know if you did find a way out! Many thanks


----------

